# "Ultimate-accessories.com.tw" Comments?



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I have seen this site a couple of times before...

They have some brake lines and suspension kits for X-Trail;
Have any of you heard of them or people who used their products?

http://www.ultimate-accessories.com.tw/


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Never heard of that stuff. I even asked people I know that are well versed in that sort of thing and they haven't either.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

Be VERY careful when you buy brake lines.

Here in Australia we can only buy the braided brake lines that have been stamped or which have a stamp stating their ADR (Design Regulations) compliance. This is due to the fact that if the material used is not up to scratch it can lead to leaks, which in terms of the brake system, is not a risk you wanna take to save on a couple of bucks.

This company does not seem to mention anything about tests and compliance conducted on the brake lines they sell, so I'd stay clear from such systems.

Just my opinion.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

wow... well taking into acount 98% of stck cars come with rubber brake lines taht usualy last 10PLUS yrs, any braided brake line not marked (toy) on the side will at LEAST surpase that of the lrubber line u are replacing, i have had a brake line rot on me once in one of my beater cars, a 84 audi..... not pleasant, and i was coming of the on ramp, thats rubber, 16yrs old and original, if ur buying a line its better then stock but don't do any upgrades on calipers without trusting the company, manly because u don't wanna pay 4 anything that won't FAR surpase ur stock ones, but lines, go 4 it


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Marc,
> ...........
> Here in Australia we can only buy the braided brake lines that have been stamped or which have a stamp stating their ADR (Design Regulations) compliance.
> .............
> Just my opinion.


Thanks for your input Jalal,
do you have a recommended supplier for X-Trail ss brake lines from Australia?
please post linky-link


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

DylanDET1 said:


> wow... well taking into acount 98% of stck cars come with rubber brake lines taht usualy last 10PLUS yrs, any braided brake line not marked (toy) on the side will at LEAST surpase that of the lrubber line u are replacing, i have had a brake line rot on me once in one of my beater cars, a 84 audi..... not pleasant, and i was coming of the on ramp, thats rubber, 16yrs old and original, if ur buying a line its better then stock but don't do any upgrades on calipers without trusting the company, manly because u don't wanna pay 4 anything that won't FAR surpase ur stock ones, but lines, go 4 it


The average life of a rubber brake line is SIX years! weather it's leaking or not, it has to be replaced after that period.

Of course the stainless steel brake line would and should last longer (in theory) but if you're buying a "toy" brand that you know nothing about, you ought to consider other factors that make the braided system (apart from the line itself) meaning the tube nuts..etc these are as important if not MORE important than the actual consutruction of the brake line itself.

One thing I will NOT try to save money on is the brake system of my car and I wouldn't want to drive it for 16 years to test the durability of the rubber hoses either 

Marc: Links will be posted after the LIVE chat tomorrow. It is our topic for discussion as you may already know.


----------

